# Work in australia...advice please



## Justine13 (May 25, 2011)

Hi
I'm planning on going to Australia on a working holiday visa I will be going on my own and it will be my first time traveling.
I want to know how easy it is to get work. I'm a little worried I will struggle and have to come home when my funds run out.
I was also thinking of doing fruit picking then I can stay 2 years if I wanted to is farm work hard to get?
Any advice will be much appreciated and also any other backpacking info would be great too
Thanks


----------



## achanalt (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi yes there is work for backpackers usually fruit picking you can try the message boards in the backpackers hostles.not sure about the 2 years though!


----------



## arifur85 (May 27, 2011)

achanalt, I think so.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Justin
I rather depends on your residence location in Australia, If It is near to farm then it would be easy for your otherwise people spend most of the daily time travelling,
It is easy to get it the work is not so easy as in farm it is too hot in the day.
Backpakers Harvest Jobs
Backpakers Jobs


----------

